# Yahoo- Endometriosis Walk for Awareness (Scoop.co.nz)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Endometriosis Walk for Awareness around Hamilton Lake on Wednesday 4 March aimed to reach the 20,000 women in the Greater Waikato who may have endometriosis - many of whom will not be aware of this significant condition and its impact.View the full article


----------

